

Debugging JavaScript in a hostile environment - ejdyksen
http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/blog/2014/02/17/debugging-javascript-in-a-hostile-environment/

======
ejdyksen
Author here.

Nothing much to add, except that this project really made me appreciate the
sophistication of modern browser-based developer tools. You really don't
appreciate something fully until it's gone. :)

